# canguingos y patas de peces



## mayombe

Bon dia!!

En castellà, en gallec i en portuguès quan algú es posa molt pesat preguntant que hi ha de sopar o de dinar se li diu:

castellà: canguingos y patas de peces

gallec: patacas com cachelos

portuguès: línguas de preguntador

Sabeu d´alguna expressió equivalent en català? Coneixeu algun manual de fraseologia on pugui consultar?

Moltes gràcies. Avui menjarem "canguingos i pates de peix".


----------



## avellanainphilly

Ostres, no coneixia aquesta expressió en castellà (vol dir alguna cosa 'canguinos'?) i no se m'acut què es diu en català. 
Sí que se m'acut una expressió relacionada, però. Si algú es posa pesat dient 'tinc gana!', li pots contestar 'doncs, menja't una cama!'


----------



## mayombe

"canguingos" ets una paraula inventada no vol dir res, més o menys com la història dels "gamusinos". L´expressió la vaig sentir en poblets de Zamora (Sierra de la Culebra...)


----------



## Demurral

^^! Ara no em vé al cap cap expresió...

Jo he escoltat (potser és sociolecte familiar): "un correquetecago y una olivita"


----------



## megane_wang

Suposo que, com en el cas de Demurral és cosa familiar, però la meva àvia, tieta àvia, tant materns com paterns, deien:

- "pa amb oli i una patada al cul"

- "un plat de pedres, per pesat/da"

Temo que no és gaire nostrat, oi? Jo, per perpetuar (o serà "perpetrar"??  ) la tradició, que no quedi. Al meu fill li deixo anar el mateix.

Ruth @ MW


----------



## Namarne

avellanainphilly said:


> Si algú es posa pesat dient 'tinc gana!', li pots contestar 'doncs, menja't una cama!'


Ostres, al meu poble també es diu, aquesta. I s'afegeix: "I si no en tens prou, mata't un bou..."


----------



## Samaruc

Jo me'n sé un per a quan es té gana i un per a quan es té set:

Si tens fam, pega un bram.
Si tens set, pixa i beu al gallet.
El segon no és gaire elegant, però vaja...

Au!


----------



## jazyk

> portuguès: línguas de p*er*guntador


I jo no coneixia això en portuguès.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Samaruc said:


> Jo me'n sé un per a quan es té gana i un per a quan es té set:
> 
> Si tens fam, pega un bram.
> Si tens set, pixa i beu al gallet.
> El segon no és gaire elegant, però vaja...
> 
> Au!


 
El segon jo el coneixia en versió encara més escatològica:
"Si tens set, pixa a la taula i beu al gallet"

(EDICIÓ DEL MODERADOR: Les referències a l'escriptura de galet/gallet han estat mogudes a aquest fil).


----------

